# New tropcial setup feedback



## SebBoulet (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi all,

With my tiny Fluval Edge feeling the strain of overpopulation, I am currently planning an upgrade to a Juwel Trigon 190.

The plan is to drill the Trigon and connect it to a made-to-measure sump that will be housed in the cabinet underneath. As can be seen in the diagram, I will be using an already purchased external filter feeding a reversed under-gravel filter.

The filtration flow in the sump will be enhanced by a dedicated submerged pump.

To maximise the water capacity, the sump will take up most of the height available in the cabinet, and will be fitted on rails to allow the extension of the sump tank out of the cabinet to provide access to the filter media.

The flow has been designed so that flooding or starving should not occur in the event of pump failures or blockages, but please feel free to point out any oversights.

Hopefully, the diagram will provide some idea of my vision.

Thank you for your time.

S


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Make sure you get a real good check valve, so when power fails your tank doesn't just drain right out you under gravel return.
I would return to the surface for safety and to have maximum flow from my pump.Returning to the bottom of tank will mean alot of head pressure on pump(slower flow and wear and tear on pump, especially if substrate gets drawn into impeller).Besides to mention again draining during powerfailure or leaks from pressure.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

How are you going to stop an overflow?
The 2 pumps will not match each other in flow. Once that canister filter starts to fill up it will slow down in capacity. Once that happens your overflow line pump will feed the sump to much because the filter returning the water will not be able to keep up. Much easier way to do this is to just use an overflow box, or drill the tank, and allow for the return pump to feed the tank, this way the return pump calls the shots as to how full that tank will get. Not the other way around, in which the overflow line will fill that sump, fill it up, and your going to pray that the canister filter can keep up. These pumps should be unrestricted and not run off filters, so that their GPH doesn't waver much.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Wow, impressive, you guys engineers or something?


----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

Another thing is that sump is gonna be heavy so there better be some pretty strong rails. Also, when it is extended all the way out I would worry about it being front heavy. Maybe put a weight in the back of the cabinet to prevent tipping.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Curious why natural flow in the sump is not adequate for what you want to do?


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't think a canister filter can manage that much head pressure of the tank filling it from the bottom.... but I am not an engineer and I did not stay at a Holiday Inn.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

SeanMcC said:


> .... but I am not an engineer and I did not stay at a Holiday Inn.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

With your first two chambers at the same height what will stop your water from avoiding filter media when it gets dirty, and bypassing directly to the return chamber?


----------

